# Modifier 90



## dianaferguson25 (Jan 23, 2009)

We are having an issue with our group of clinics, questioning when we should be using the 90 and when we shouldn't. We are owned by the hospital and they supply a  lab in our office. Which technically isn't our lab it is a reference lab in which we would use the 90 to bill our labs correct??? We are at a spit vote three of the other coders say that we don't need to be using this code because if you read the discription of the 90 modifier it states that "maybe" use this code. I was wondering if anyone had any imput on what they thought!!!


----------

